# Car Damage: Other driver drove off



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on my old mans cars. Came out to it this morning and he's found a massive dent and scratch along two panels, white paint transferred on to it. 

No note btw (quelle surprise)

There's a few white vans on the street, so obviously one of the three did it, one I can rule out straight away as it's never lining up with the damage.

No note btw (quelle surprise)

Anyway, my old man just got back from work and taken a walk and found the offending vehicle, Seat Altea (Gun Metal) paint is still on the van and matches up perfectly. I have no issues with having a word with said van owner, but I'd rather keep everything legit.

So is there any point contacting the police or anything else we can do at the current time apart from having a word?

Does my head in when folk don't own up to their **** ups.:wall:

Sadly no witnesses as far as we can tell.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd contact the police. Is there cctv in your street? 
Mike


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Sadly not.

Got pictures of both vehicles and both have paint from the other on it. Can match the damage up perfectly just from the photo's.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

If you wanted some further advise, you could possibly contact your insurance company to see what they would recommend you to do? It's probably a situation they come across on a daily basis.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> If you wanted some further advise, you could possibly contact your insurance company to see what they would recommend you to do? It's probably a situation they come across on a daily basis.


True, certainly worth a call.

I know it'll cost in next years insurance, but cheaper than a new door and wing!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`d make sure I took a few photos of the paint just in case he decides to sort it.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Aye, got both cars photo'd and based on the state of the van, it won't be re-sprayed any time soon.

Left a note under the windows asking them to contact my old man. See what happens.

Cheers for the feedback. Not holding my breath on this one though.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I think without the guy admitting it and no one actually seeing it you are on your own, its their word against yours, they don't need to explain anything to you about the paint on their van unfortunately, it could have happened elsewhere ... if the guy doesn't come clean I would take revenge in other ways if your that way inclined or just chalk it up to another nutter on the streets.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Dont call imsurance for advice. Even if you dont claim it will show on file as damage being caused and will damage no claims


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Alternatively, if it's not advisable to call your insurer, there was a thread with people naming their jobs. The thread has died out BUT I can remember seeing a couple of people mension that they worked for motor insurance companies in various areas. Maybe if you find their names you could pm them to see what they say?


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

If the van driver has not owned up and doesn't respond to the note you have left him then it becomes a criminal case, get the police involved show them the evidence best hope is this puts the frighteners up the guy and he fesses up. 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If your dad is intending on claiming for the damage anyway (i.e. his excess and increased premium over the next two years if he hasn't got protected NCB = less than the repair costs), then report it to the Insurers.

The next step should be to report it to the police. It is an offence to not stop at the scene of an accident and a further offence to not report the accident in 24 hrs. It is also a possibility that your Insurers will want the incident reported to the police.

Is there a possibility that the person who hit your dad's car doesn't know who owns it? There is a remote chance that he may have reported to the police that he has hit a car.

Inform the police that you suspect someone has done it as there is matching damage and paint transfer on their vehicle. They should hopefully investigate and then if they have enough evidence, will look to prosecute the driver for the two offences above. As has been mentioned though, even the van driver has to admit it or there has to be enough proof that it was him. 

Alternatively before going to the police you could have a polite word with the van driver and see if he admits it. Then let him know that if he gets it sorted you won't go to the police and report the offences he has committed. 

If he denies it, then you have a choice of going to the police or taking it on the chin. All depends what sort of person he is. Trouble with these situations is that it could escalate and end up with scratched cars, damaged property etc and a nuisance to your dad.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You could of course say someone saw him hit it and told you then see if he confesses


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I prefer old fashioned methods for dealing with people like this http://www.antigraffitipaint.co.uk/ the one the council used to use means nothing sticks to surface unless you another special product resulting in nice shiny metal


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ivor said:


> I prefer old fashioned methods for dealing with people like this http://www.antigraffitipaint.co.uk/ the one the council used to use means nothing sticks to surface unless you another special product resulting in nice shiny metal


Haha ha 
I see your idea


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

guessing the damage is that bad the driver would have definately known he had done it?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I would have called his bluff- knock on his door and say one of the neighbours witnessed him scraping along the car. Keep it nice say I'm not sure if you realised at the time but looking at your van and damage on mine it's apparent it was you. Then see how he reacts, if he denies it just say that's fine I wanted to speak to you before involving the police and insurance. Tell him you hope he doesn't mind that you've taken photos as well(might jolt him). You never know he might just own up to it if he thinks you have a witness and evidence.
Keep it nice though, don't threaten him.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anything come of this in the end ?


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Yeah would also like to know positively.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I would have called his bluff- knock on his door and say one of the neighbours witnessed him scraping along the car. Keep it nice say I'm not sure if you realised at the time but looking at your van and damage on mine it's apparent it was you. Then see how he reacts, if he denies it just say that's fine I wanted to speak to you before involving the police and insurance. Tell him you hope he doesn't mind that you've taken photos as well(might jolt him). You never know he might just own up to it if he thinks you have a witness and evidence.
> 
> Keep it nice though, don't threaten him.


This is very good advice.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry cheers for the help.

Was so distracted as a few days later from posting, whilst parked at work a car/van ran in to my car and hit three panels. And yup, no note left. The only saving grace is it's plastics and I've been given a great price to repair it, still money I shouldn't have had to spend though.

So had completely forgot I'd posted here as I was side-tracked with mine.

I had a look at the van and unfortunately although the paint transfer looks to be lining up, I'm not sure as the dents on the Seat Altea are pretty significant and the van is dent free. (The paint marks on the van are on a really flat part of the van). I'll try to post the pics to see what you think.

So unfortunately he's taking this on the chin as am I with mine.

We both take care where we park our cars as well, not the sort that like to have other cars parked near to ours!

Honesty is a long lost quality it seems.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Another example of what I've fitted a dash cam. Sorry to hear this has happened to you.


----------

